# Costco Rental Car Question



## suzanne (Sep 11, 2012)

We have a compact reserved thru Thrifty for 14 days in Nov. on Big Island. Rate is $421.00 total including all the taxes and fees with unlimited mileage.

I just checked Costco and for $459.00 includes taxes and fees I can get a full size car from Enterprise. The price between the two is not much considering size of cars from compact to full size. My question is this. I have Costco Card and shop there regularly. I have never used their travel site or rented a car from them. Anyone who has used them can you please tell me how their site works for renting a car? Do you pay at time you reserve car or when you pick it up? I don't want to pay up front so if rates drop between now and Nov. 3rd (our trip date) I can cancel and take advantage of rate drop.

Suzanne


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 11, 2012)

All you're doing through Costco is making the reservation.  You don't prepay anything.  You can make additional reservations if/when prices drop, or if you find a better deal.  Just cancel those you don't want any longer.  You're not charged anything for cancellations.

FYI:  If your reservation happens to be through Alamo, be sure to fill out the pre-check-in data from their website, so you can save time by using their kiosk.  You'll be in and out of the place in minutes, while others wait in line for a looong time.  Other companies have award reservation programs that may also give you a jump ahead of the crowd, but Alamo has the best.  

I used my Thrifty BlueChip number when reserving on Oahu earlier this Summer, and I went in the BlueChip line at the rental loction - nobody waiting.  They had my papers all signed up, and gave me a brand new car with only 200 miles on it.  VERY nice service.

Do your homework.  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Sep 11, 2012)

I've rented through Costco for most of my recent trips, one was to Maui.  The prices were great and check in was usually quick and easy.  Even without filling out the pre-check in stuff we were able to use the kiosk at Alamo (Maui) which did make it a lot easier.  In Santa Fe we rented through Budget, but since I'm an Avis Preferred and Budget/Avis are the same company, I was able to upgrade the car and get my Avis points for the low price.

As stated, you don't pre-pay for the rental, so you can change it, or cancel it with no penalty.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 11, 2012)

Keep checking your rental rates, and then preprice it.  As others have posted you are only booking the rental not, prepaying it. 

On my trip to Vegas last week, I reprice it via costco, and it was $80 a week cheaper.  I booked mine via Avis, and went to the avis site and was offered the same readjustment to the rate from their website as well.  No need to even rebook it. 

Avis was the best deal.  The car SUV Ford Edge for the week in Vegas, all in with Taxes and those stupid Airport charges was $192.  It was cheaper than I could get priceline to even bite on.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 11, 2012)

If you are traveling with your spouse, I think you get him/her as an extra driver at no extra cost.  We usually rent through Costco for Alamo and we've always gotten the 2nd driver for free.


----------



## lynne (Sep 12, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> If you are traveling with your spouse, I think you get him/her as an extra driver at no extra cost.  We usually rent through Costco for Alamo and we've always gotten the 2nd driver for free.




Spouse is always free regardless of the rental car company and who you booked through.  Costco does provide a 2nd driver for free so if you are traveling with another family member or friend, that does provide a nice savings.


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 12, 2012)

This summer we rented through Costco.  I learned through TUG that they had a good special.  I didn't pay any attention until I started pricing 1-way rental from LAX to Carlsbad-$109 1-way.

We rented through Costco/Budget.  We got a full size for 21 days for $396 that's including all taxes and fees.  That was crazy.  And it was a good car too.  I expected a junker for that price.  The rate wasn't that good in Hawaii.  We still got the best deal through my husband's work.  But I will definitely price Costco from now on.

Yes, there was no fee for the extra driver but the wording on the Costco site is a little funny so I would definitely check with Costco regarding the specific reservation.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I will reserve the Costco one and keep watching prices. The Thrifty website does have the option to precheck in to save time when we arrive. It also includes free 2nd driver. 

Suzanne


----------



## Luanne (Sep 12, 2012)

lynne said:


> Spouse is always free regardless of the rental car company and who you booked through.  Costco does provide a 2nd driver for free so if you are traveling with another family member or friend, that does provide a nice savings.



Not always. We rented through Priceline some years back and got Alamo on the Big Island.  Second driver was extra.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 12, 2012)

lynne said:


> Spouse is always free regardless of the rental car company and who you booked through.  Costco does provide a 2nd driver for free so if you are traveling with another family member or friend, that does provide a nice savings.



I'm not sure that's true.  For instance, with National the spouse is free only if you're an Emerald Club member.


----------



## Elli (Sep 12, 2012)

A nice feature with Costco car rental is that you don't have to check Avis, Budget, etc. through Costco separately, when you click on the right spot, the website checks and comes up with the best deal.  I just rebooked through Costco for the Big Island at about $100.00 less than a month ago, then was able to cancel the prev. booking through my acc. on the Costco site.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks to my TUGGER Family I was able to go on Costco's site and get a full size car including all taxes and fees for $421.00. Thats down from $459.00 yesterday and the same rate Thrifty was charging me foe a compact Chevy Aveo. Thank you all again for all your help.

Suzanne


----------



## rwethereyet (Sep 12, 2012)

*Hawaii Car Rentals*

Here is another great company - 

I have used them several times, they have always had the best prices of any other company. They work with Thrifty, Dollar, Avis, Enterprise, Budget, etc.

Discount Hawaii Car Rental
phone: 1-800-571-8141
www.DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com
rentals@discounthawaiicarrental.com
Twitter: http://twitter.com/rentalcarhawaii
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/carhawaii
Blog: http://rentingcarsinhawaii.blogspot.com/
Hawaii Info Guide:  http://www.HawaiiInfoGuide.com
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdWn5fZocS0

Have FUN!
Aloha,
Debi


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 12, 2012)

lynne said:


> Spouse is always free regardless of the rental car company and who you booked through.  Costco does provide a 2nd driver for free so if you are traveling with another family member or friend, that does provide a nice savings.



That's not universally true.  I've had car rentals where they wanted $9.95 a day for a spouse to be able to drive.


----------



## lynne (Sep 13, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> That's not universally true.  I've had car rentals where they wanted $9.95 a day for a spouse to be able to drive.



I stand corrected.  I guess that I have always been fortunate that the spouse was automatically covered on my rentals from Avis, National, Alamo, Budget and Dollar.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 13, 2012)

*Dave - question re Thrifty*



BMWguynw said:


> All you're doing through Costco is making the reservation.  You don't prepay anything.  You can make additional reservations if/when prices drop, or if you find a better deal.  Just cancel those you don't want any longer.  You're not charged anything for cancellations.
> 
> FYI:  If your reservation happens to be through Alamo, be sure to fill out the pre-check-in data from their website, so you can save time by using their kiosk.  You'll be in and out of the place in minutes, while others wait in line for a looong time.  Other companies have award reservation programs that may also give you a jump ahead of the crowd, but Alamo has the best.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this tip, Dave.  I signed up with BlueChip but this is AFTER I had reservations with Discount Car Rentals of Hawaii (not sure that is the correct name) for Thrifty car.  How would I get the Blue Chip service when it isn't on my Reservation right now?

I currently have a pretty good rate (under $700) for three summer weeks in Maui with them and hate to lose that price.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 13, 2012)

*Where is 'the right spot"?*



Elli said:


> A nice feature with Costco car rental is that you don't have to check Avis, Budget, etc. through Costco separately, when you click on the right spot, the website checks and comes up with the best deal.  I just rebooked through Costco for the Big Island at about $100.00 less than a month ago, then was able to cancel the prev. booking through my acc. on the Costco site.



Where would I look to get that right spot?


----------



## bellesgirl (Sep 13, 2012)

lynne said:


> Spouse is always free regardless of the rental car company and who you booked through.  Costco does provide a 2nd driver for free so if you are traveling with another family member or friend, that does provide a nice savings.


In some states, like California, it is the law that the spouse is free.  But definitely not everywhere. That is why I love reserving through Costco - it is automatic; at least through Alamo.  Plus their prices are terrific.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 13, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> Where would I look to get that right spot?



http://www.costcotravel.com/?rc=6&lc=19&lbc=5&ancillary=rentalCars

"Enter your criteria and we'll shop all coupons and discounts for the lowest prices!"


Click the Continue button on the Low Price Finder, first one in the list.  The rest of the list are the individual discounts if you prefer one company over another.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 13, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> Thanks for this tip, Dave.  I signed up with BlueChip but this is AFTER I had reservations with Discount Car Rentals of Hawaii (not sure that is the correct name) for Thrifty car.  How would I get the Blue Chip service when it isn't on my Reservation right now?
> 
> I currently have a pretty good rate (under $700) for three summer weeks in Maui with them and hate to lose that price.  Any suggestions?




Cathy, that was how I got one of my recent Hawaii rentals - through DHCR.  If you have a confirmed reservation with them, just email or call DHCR and ask them if they can insert your BlueChip number into the reservation.  They'll contact Thrifty for you, and have your BC number added.  It was easy to do, and they were pretty quick about it.  I think I got the reply back that it had been added within a couple of hours.

When you arrive at the pickup location, look for the BlueChip Member line.  I used it on Kauai in June, and there was nobody in that line.  I walked directly to the agent at that counter.  The regular line was literally out the door - maybe two dozen people waiting?  I had my car and was on the road within about five minutes.  Service was excellent, and there were no surprises.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 13, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> http://www.costcotravel.com/?rc=6&lc=19&lbc=5&ancillary=rentalCars
> 
> "Enter your criteria and we'll shop all coupons and discounts for the lowest prices!"
> 
> ...




I'd suggest taking that one a step further:  Find the one Costco says is the lowest rate, then go back again and check each option they have for that agency.  I've learned, for example, the Five Day rate is often lower for seven days than the Weekly Rate that Costco returns after a group search.  Checking each option for the agency may give you a better number out the door.

THEN, once you have a rate, go to the company website for that agency and check to see if they have any "City specials" or whatever in place.  I've found they may have deals on their pages that Costco doesn't see.  

You have to be proactive in this sort of thing to get the best kind of deal.  A couple of years ago I fell over a special Alamo rate on Jeeps in Hawaii, where they rented Jeeps for a full week for something like $100.  It was only found on their website, and no amount of searching on other sites showed the rate - not even their own internal search.  It was a "Hawaii is on sale" kind of link on their own pages.  Definitely shop around!

Dave


----------



## suzanne (Sep 13, 2012)

WOW, so glad I reserved car on Costco site yesterday. Today the same car is $501.96 up from $421.00 yesterday for a full size car from Enterprise. Its amazing how these rates change almost hourly.

Suzanne


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 13, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> You have to be proactive in this sort of thing to get the best kind of deal.  A couple of years ago I fell over a special Alamo rate on Jeeps in Hawaii, where they rented Jeeps for a full week for something like $100.  It was only found on their website, and no amount of searching on other sites showed the rate - not even their own internal search.  It was a "Hawaii is on sale" kind of link on their own pages.  Definitely shop around!
> 
> Dave



I agree, I was just showing where the automatic one was, that page is very busy.

I just stumbled across a city deal for Phoenix, one way rentals.  Moving the fleet there to be ready for the snowbird season.  Rent a one way, play a little golf, turn in the car, fly home.


----------



## rschallig (Sep 15, 2012)

bellesgirl said:


> That is why I love reserving through Costco - it is automatic; at least through Alamo.  Plus their prices are terrific.



Not necessarily automatic to get the additional driver free. Be sure to double check with car rental company.

I just reserved with Costco for a September 21 week on Kauai. I noticed that the contract stated " Additional driver fee will be waived at participating locations in the U.S. only." I called the Avis on Kauai and confirmed that that location would waive the additional driver fee. By the way, I got the lowest price ever with Avis - - base rate of $64.99 plus $67.10 for a grand total of $132.09. For two drivers!
Bob


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 16, 2012)

*Dave*



BMWguynw said:


> Cathy, that was how I got one of my recent Hawaii rentals - through DHCR.  If you have a confirmed reservation with them, just email or call DHCR and ask them if they can insert your BlueChip number into the reservation.  They'll contact Thrifty for you, and have your BC number added.  It was easy to do, and they were pretty quick about it.  I think I got the reply back that it had been added within a couple of hours.
> 
> When you arrive at the pickup location, look for the BlueChip Member line.  I used it on Kauai in June, and there was nobody in that line.  I walked directly to the agent at that counter.  The regular line was literally out the door - maybe two dozen people waiting?  I had my car and was on the road within about five minutes.  Service was excellent, and there were no surprises.
> 
> ...



Thank you!  BTW, when we were in Seattle last month we baked -- was about 90 degrees.  However I now am experiencing 100 degree weather right here in Carlsbad!!! Ugh


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 16, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> Thank you!  BTW, when we were in Seattle last month we baked -- was about 90 degrees.  However I now am experiencing 100 degree weather right here in Carlsbad!!! Ugh



That 90 degrees you felt was VERY rare.  We've been having a bit of a dry spell recently - just had a trace of rain the other day, breaking the second longest dry spell record since they've been keeping track. Something like 50 days with no rain - really dry weather for us.

As the old saying goes, "People in Seattle don't tan - they rust!"  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------

